# Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro



## Walsumer80 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ein Kollege von mir,der sonst nur zum "Forellenpuff" fährt hat bald Geburtstag und da ich ihn gerne öfter am Rhein sehen würde,würde ich ihm gerne eine Spinnrute schenken.

Da ich mich in der oben genannten Preisklasse nicht wirklich auskenne wäre ich für Tips dankbar.

Wie gesagt,geangelt werden soll am Rhein vom Ufer aus,mit maximal 20gr. Köpfen und 12cm Ködern.

Gibt es da überhaupt in der Preisklasse was vernünftiges,denn wir hatten schon daran gedacht zusammen eine teure Rute zu kaufen,aber um auf den Geschmack zu kommen sollte es doch auch was gutes günstiges geben#c


----------



## thomas72 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Hallo,

50 Euro für ne gescheite Spinnrute wird nicht funktionieren.
Habe den selben Fehler ebenfalls 2 mal gemacht.
Seit ich mir vor 2 Wochen eine Sportex Black Pearl in 2,70m und mit 60g Wurfgewicht gekauft habe, kann ich sagen, meine Traumrute gefunden zu haben.
Das Teil kostete zwar 120 Euro, dafür bietet Sportex aber auch 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Blank.
Und für mal umgerechnet 12 Euro pro Jahr relativiert sich das ganze dann wieder.
Lieber einmal investieren und viel Freude daran haben.

Gruß


Thomas


----------



## vermesser (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Gibts. Shimano Vengeance Shad. Hab ich selber.

Gab vor kurzem ein Thema dazu und nicht nur ich fand die gut.


----------



## vermesser (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Hier ist der Thread, den ich meinte: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271489


----------



## xlxgwx (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gibts. Shimano Vengeance Shad. .



Die hab ich auch. Fûr den Preis echt Top!


----------



## kleinerWelli (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 50 Euro für ne gescheite Spinnrute wird nicht funktionieren.
> Habe den selben Fehler ebenfalls 2 mal gemacht.
> ...


----------



## Moerser83 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 50 Euro für ne gescheite Spinnrute wird nicht funktionieren.
> Habe den selben Fehler ebenfalls 2 mal gemacht.
> ...




Kannste aber Gebraucht auch schon billiger schießen, Kumpel hat schon vorm Jahr seine für die hälfte Verkauft. 
Aber denke die 40er ist für dein Vorhaben besser, die 60er ist einfach nur nen Stock...|rolleyes


----------



## ayron (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Kannste aber Gebraucht auch schon billiger schießen, Kumpel hat schon vorm Jahr seine für die hälfte Verkauft.
> Aber denke die 40er ist für dein Vorhaben besser, die 60er ist einfach nur nen Stock...|rolleyes



Ich hab auch den 60er Vorgänger...... es hätte dicke die 40er gereicht.....


----------



## GerrimaLG (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Guck mal nach einer Balzer Diabolo VI Spin... 

Hatte früher mal eine 35-105gr.   Für den Preis eine wirklich brauchbare Rute für das Angeln im großen Fluss!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> thomas72 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab ne cormoran bull fighter hd predator hd 2.70m 40-140 oder 150... (bin mir nid sicher )Gramm...davor ne spinnrute von delta fishing...mit 3m und max. 30gr. Wg...
> ...


----------



## Kaka (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Vendetta?


----------



## silviomopp (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



olegwa schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch. Fûr den Preis echt Top!



..stimmt , ich hab die auch seit kurzem und kann die nur empfehlen 


http://www.zesox.de/Angelruten/Spinnruten/Shimano-Vengeance-Shad-H-20-50g-2-70m-Angelrute.html


gibts auch in 50-100 gramm


----------



## kleinerWelli (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> kleinerWelli schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ganz ehrlich, dann schenkt man besser nichts. Klar kann man mit den Ruten angeln, aber ob solche Prügel mit ~400g Gewicht Spass machen, sei mal dahingestellt. Und zum Argument 74er Hecht ..... sowas fängt man auch problemlos mit ner 5er Fliegenrute oder ner leichten Barschspinne.
> ...


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Nur, weil ich gerade selber geschaut habe: Die 300cm-VengeanceShad fuer 37€ INKL. Versand vom 1a-Shop!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Vengeance-Spinnrute-300-MH-SHAD-Spinning-3-00m-14-40g-Hammerpreis-/231067272529?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item35ccaec551



Vorsicht...die mit 3,00m sind recht kopflastig...und 40 Gramm erscheint mir knapp für Fluss, zumal die mit zunehmender Länge sicherlich nicht straffer wird.


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Spro Powershade 60 2.70 fällt mir da noch ein.
Rückgrat, Spitzenaktion, nicht zu langsam.


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Spro Powershade is auch gut, aber die Shad is besser. Hab beide  .


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> Keine_Ahnung schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Anscheinend hast du nicht alles gelesen...die ruten waren reduziert....neupreis war deutlich hoeher...und sag nicht..das wenn sie reduziert wurden...das deren qualitaet..damit abnimmt
> ...


----------



## Walsumer80 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gibts. Shimano Vengeance Shad. Hab ich selber.
> 
> Gab vor kurzem ein Thema dazu und nicht nur ich fand die gut.




Die wirds wohl werden.


----------



## Anglero (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Shimano Yasei Red Aspius 2,70m 7-28g für ziemlich genau 50 Euro? 

Soll der weißen Version blanktechnisch relativ ähnlich sein (leicht, straff, WG stark untertrieben)...


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Die Yasai Red is ziemlich schlampig verarbeitet, hat nen labbrigen Rollenhalter, empfindliche Ringe und nen guten Blank und is alles in allem kein Ticken besser als die Shad. Die Yasai Red liegt eher auf dem Niveau der Powershade, wobei die Powershade besser verarbeitet ist...keine schlechte Rute, aber nicht das Maximum für den Preis.

Ich habe selber ne Yasai Red Aori und bin vom Aufbau der Rute enttäuscht...das is ne Billigrute auf nem brauchbaren Blank...die Komponenten sind aus der Grabbelkiste, aber die Marke, der Name und der doch recht gute Blank verkaufen die dann eben doch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



Anglero schrieb:


> Soll der weißen Version blanktechnisch relativ ähnlich sein (leicht, straff, WG stark untertrieben)...


In der Gesamtfunktion ist die Rote schon darauf ausgelegt so zu tun, aber die weiße Yasei Version ist eine ganz andere Liga! #6


----------



## Walsumer80 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Die wirds wohl werden.



So,die ist heute angekommen und hab gerade für mich auch eine bestellt,hätte nicht gedacht,dass es für den Preis derart gute Ruten gibt:m

Vor allem schön in schwarz,nix weiss,rot oder orange:m


----------



## vermesser (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> So,die ist heute angekommen und hab gerade für mich auch eine bestellt,hätte nicht gedacht,dass es für den Preis derart gute Ruten gibt:m
> 
> Vor allem schön in schwarz,nix weiss,rot oder orange:m



Hab ich doch gesagt  . Ne solide, gute, straffe und dezente Gummirute für wenig Geld. Uneingeschränkt praxistauglich auf dem Niveau weit teurerer Ruten.

Preis Leistung 1A. 

Welche Variante hast Du Dir geholt? 

Petri und viel Spaß mit der Rute.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



> Hab ich doch gesagt (ich auch)  . Ne solide, gute, straffe und dezente Gummirute für wenig Geld.  Uneingeschränkt praxistauglich auf dem Niveau weit teurerer Ruten.



Ich habe vor kurzen noch eine Red yasei shad jigging xh Probe gefischt, ein absolut tauber Stock.Habe damit einen 16er Lunker City Shaker am 20gr.Kopf nicht spüren können!
Meinem Kumpel war die "echte" Yasei zu teuer und der meinte auch billiger glücklich zu werden,aber dat war wohl nix.
Die Rute ist allenfalls zum Wobbeln und Blinkern tauglich!
Auch dabei decken sich meine Erfahrungen mit denen von Vermesser!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch dabei decken sich meine Erfahrungen mit denen von Vermesser!



#6 Danke |supergri !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Kann mir eigentlich jemand erklären |wavey:, wieso die günstige Vengeance Shad so gut als GuFi-Rute rüberkommt? Die Nachmodelle, Schwestern ohne Shad, die Red Yasei usw., andere XT30 + XT40 LowEnd Ruten von Shimano, wieso ist gerade diese Vengeance Shad Reihe (welche eigentlich genau?)  einen merklichen Tick besser? 

Ich kenne die Vengeance Shad (bisher) nicht.
Nur z.B. gerade die ABU Vendetta, das 2,4m Modell 10-30g, was mir auch ausgesprochen gut gefallt, straff, soll die Berkley Series One bei mir ergänzen bzw. ablösen.
Und sehr günstig war, für die gebotene Blankleistung regelrecht Wahnsinn. 
Über die SG-SeaGuide-Ringe darauf sag ich aber lieber nichts weiter, nur: besser ganz schnell runter!


----------



## vermesser (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

@ Nordlichtangler: Ich rede von dieser: http://www.zesox.de/Angelruten/Spin...-up&pup_c=gs&gclid=CJSu6PzRmLoCFUOS3god_g0AFA und dieser: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-VENGEANCE-AX-SPG-SHAD-27M-XH_p22025_x2.htm , allerdings ist meine kein 2013 Modell.

Warum die Rute so gut is? Kein Plan. Jedenfalls für Shimano Verhältnisse ein Ausrutscher, normal is da im "Billigsegment" nicht viel zu holen.

Jedenfalls ist sie DEUTLICH besser als die Yasai Red (und viel besser verarbeitet, wertigere Komponenten), deutlich besser als die Powershade von Spro, deutlich besser als Balzer Magna Magic und im direkten Vergleich nur minimal schlechter als die Jan Gutjahr Hi Lite.
 Die Quantum Crypton Shotgun Volume II ist ungefähr genausogut, aber etwas dünner und leichter, sowie mehr als doppelt so teuer.

Die Rückmeldung ist gut, die Rute ist straff, steif, gut verarbeitet, wackelt nix, klappert nix...und sie hat sogar eine vernünftige Hakenöse.

Mehr Gummirute für weniger Geld gibts derzeit einfach nicht...kenn ich jedenfalls nicht.

Ich bin schlicht begeistert...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Aha, danke! 
Die H und XH Modelle in unseren quasi Standard 9' machen das schon mal plausibel. Je "dicker" das WG, umso mehr kann auch einfacheres Kohlefasermaterial auftrumpfen, und die Geometrie des Blanks wird immer wichtiger (welche ich noch nicht kenne aber rausbekommen werde. )
Die gute Rückmeldung muss irgendwo her aus dem Blank kommen.

Shimano hat bis runter in einfache Serien gute Ringe drauf. z.B. sind auf der Nexave BX Shim-Lite Ringe drauf, die andere als superduper-SIC verlaufen würden. Alle in den letzten Jahren gekauften Shimanostecken hatten gut Ringe drauf. scheint hier ja wohl auch zu sein (Hardlite Ringe).
Die ABU Vendetta hat wie schon geschrieben sehr schlechte Ringe drauf, da relativiert sich schnell der Preis.

Superleicht ist auch nicht immer toll, gerade wo man bruchgefährdeterweise unterwegs ist, Steinpackung, Boot, usw., da freut man sich schön öfter mal über +20g Ruten+Blankgewicht, die auch bei einem derben Schlag auf den Blank keine Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## vermesser (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Superleicht ist auch nicht immer toll



Zumal zumindest das leichte Modell relativ gut ausbalanciert ist und ohne Umbauten fischbar.

Die schwere ist deutlicher kopflastig, was aber nicht allzusehr stört, da man die ohnehin mit großen Ködern fischt, wo dann Zug drauf ist...da kommts auf kopflastig nicht so an...jedenfalls mein Eindruck.


----------



## Walsumer80 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 50 Euro für ne gescheite Spinnrute wird nicht funktionieren.
> Habe den selben Fehler ebenfalls 2 mal gemacht.
> ...



Die Black Pearl hat ein Kollege von mir auch und verglichen mit der Shimano für den halben Preis zieht sie klar den kürzeren.

Hätte ich vorher auch nicht geglaubt,aber es ist so.


----------



## vermesser (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Die Black Pearl wird doch immer so gelobt?

Ich hab nur den Vergleich zur Quantum Crypton Shotgun 2 und die ist ungefähr gleichwertig im Einsatz, aber durch den blöden Rollenhalter unhandlicher, mehr semiparabol und langfristig nicht so haltbar verarbeitet. Bei meiner lockern sich grade die Abschlüsse am Rutengriff. Nicht dramatisch, leicht zu beheben, aber es geht für den halben Preis besser.

Bei der sonstigen Politik von Shimano muss die Rute ein Unfall sein  .


----------



## Walsumer80 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

So,heute trotz extrem schlechtem Wetter am Rhein gewesen,man kennt das ja,ne neue Rute muss getestet werden,egal was ist.

Ohne zu übertreiben,die Rute könnte man auch locker für 150 verkaufen,ich hatte vorher die X-Blade,die kostet 180 und die Shimano gefällt mir besser#6


----------



## vermesser (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Ohne zu übertreiben,die Rute könnte man auch locker für 150 verkaufen,ich hatte vorher die X-Blade,die kostet 180 und die Shimano gefällt mir besser#6



Echt??? Krass. Ich habe auch ne X-Blade, aber ich halte die X-Blade der Shimano für zumindest leicht überlegen. Die Aktion der X-Blade ist einen Ticken durchgehender und angenehmer. 
Aber die X-Blade ist normal dreimal so teuer...und dreimal so gut is sie gegenüber der Shimano nicht. Da haste wahr  .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Hängt ja ein Stück von ab, wie man die Rutenaktion bewertet.
Wer auf Monsterpowerrutenspitzen  steht, das sind XBlade + Co schon was besonderes. Feiner sind meist die Shimanski-Ruten.


----------



## vermesser (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Ja mit Sicherheit ist das Geschmackssache, auf was für Ruten man steht. Ich persönlich mag die Aktion der Gutjahr Ruten, da sie insgesamt unter Last nicht so brechend hart sind, wie andere Gummiruten der entsprechenden Wurfgewichtsklasse, ohne dabei schwabblig oder so zu sein oder eine schlechte Rückmeldung zu haben. Wie man diese Aktion nun fachmännisch nennt, weißt Du sicher besser Nordlichtangler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Mit den alten A,B,C,D-Aktionen oder den Xfast,Fast,Mod-Fast, Moderate Tapern kommt man da nicht mehr weiter, #d das war einmal und ist veraltet. 

Bei der Riesenvielfalt an Rutenblanks, wo inzwischen alles mögliche ausprobiert und angeboten wird, dauernd noch mehr Typen und kaufangebote, da brauchen wir mehr Unterscheidung. 
Im Moment bleibt mangels präziser Alternativen als bestes Mittel nur der direkt spezifizierte Vergleich, also:
Aktion wie die HiLite, oder Aktion etwa wie die Speedmaster AX, usw. bischen schneller oder straffer oder weicher, also relativ zu einem möglichst weithin bekannten Referenztyp.
Alleine deswegen schon muss ich die Vengeance Shad mir genau angucken, weil schon so viele die haben,


----------



## Walsumer80 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

War gerade nochmal am Wasser und ich find gerade die Rückmeldung besser als bei der X-Blade.

Alles andere wird sich zeigen wenn mal ein richtig guter hängt.


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Hi,
sorry das ich das Thema wieder aufgreife,aber habe vor mir
demnächst ne Shimano Vengeance Shad zuzulegen.
Gewässer zum Fischen wäre in Holland die Ijssel, ähnlich wie der rhein, nur nicht o tief und starkströmend.
werde mit 12cm shads angeln und köpfe von 10-21gramm ca fischen..
selten mal nen größeren kopf.
2,70meter sollte sie schon haben.

welches Wurfgewicht ist für diese konstellation zu empfehlen?
 bin mir bei der mit 14-40gramm und 20-50 gramm nicht sicher...
sind 20Gramm für nen 10gramm kopf und 12cm nicht schon zu viel??

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## DeralteSack (23. August 2015)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Ich nutze die Vengeance Shad als H >50g mit ähnlichen Ködern 14g,21g 12-15er Shad u.a. am Rhein. 
Da ich aber leider keine >40er habe, kann ich sie auch nicht so gut vergleichen.
Bin mit meiner aber sehr zufrieden. Für größere Köder nutze ich u.a. sie sogar als XH in 270cm für z.b. Realeal.


----------



## jayco (23. August 2015)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Die -40g WG is gut bis 18g Köpfe darüber hinaus würd ich zur -50g greifen. Habe die sowohl in MH, H und XH.


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Mh ,h und xh steht für mittelbare, hart und extra hart?

Was ist denn da zu empfehlen?


----------



## DeralteSack (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

:m
MH = Medium Heavy Wurfgewicht laut Hersteller 14-40 Gramm
H = Heavy Wurfgewicht laut Hersteller 20-50 Gramm
XH = Extra Heavy Wurfgewicht laut Hersteller 50-100 Gramm


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

okay, kann die denn eher mehr werfen oder eher weniger?


----------



## jayco (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Also die XH ist erst ab 15g Köpfen und eher für größere Gummis oder für das Angeln am Buhnenkopf im Strom zu gebrauchen. Leichtere Köpfe merkt man nicht mehr so gut. Allerdings fisch ich mit genannten Ruten auch im Rhein und da merkt man strömungsbedingt oft mal was und oft nicht, dann kann man nur einschätzen , ob der Kopf schon unten ist oder nicht. |supergri

MH: 5-15g Köpfe
H: 15-25g Köpfe
XH: 15-45g Köpfe


----------



## jkc (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Hi, hat zufällig jemand Bilder der Aktionskurve von den leichteren Ruten zur Hand? Also Vengeance Shad als H oder MH?

Dank vorab,
Grüße JK


----------



## DeralteSack (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Wer kann was mehr oder weniger werfen???|kopfkrat

Du schreibst, dass du 12er Shads und Köpfe bis 21g (evtl. sogar mal größer) werfen willst.
Das heißt, dass dein Köder mit Haken und Blei gut und gerne ca. 35-40g auf die Waage bringen kann, abhängig vom Köder und dem Bleigewicht.

Ich denke da bist du wahrscheinlich mit ner 50g Wurfgewicht Rute besser dran, da du so noch Reserven hast. Nach oben, als auch nach unten.

Das wäre dann zum Beispiel bei der Shimano Vengeance Shad Serie eine mit der Wurfgewichtsbezeichnung "H" Heavy 20-50g WG.


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

vielen dank für die hilfe...
ne kurze frage obendrein, gibts mittlerwile ne vergleichbare rute in der selben preisklasse die evtl sogar besser ist?


----------



## jigga1986 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

petri ich schieb es mal hoch. gibt es was vernümftiges für 50-60€ für gelegentliches zander angeln am rhein. was für wurfgewicht sollte man da nehmen?


----------



## Stumbe (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Die "alten Bekannten" wie die Vengeance und Vendetta gibt es immer noch. Die Vendetta wurde vor kurzer Zeit sogar neu aufgelegt. Als Backuprute hab ich mir diese dann auch in 2,40 mit nem WG von 30-60gr. bestellt. Jedoch hab ich sie nochnicht hier und kann auch nix aussagekräftiges sagen. Die Vengeance hat sich meine Freundinn als Anfängerallroundrute gekauft, diese hab ich jedoch nur mit Blinkern getestet daher erlaube ich mir hierzu auch kein Urteil.

Die zwei Ruten werden in diesem Preissegment oft genannt. Soweit ich weiß wird oft auch die Sänger Pro-T black( glaube so heißt sie) empfohlen.
Am Besten ist es aber natürlich alle Ruten mal zu begrabbeln. Da dies "Standartware" ist wirst du sie auch in vielen Geschäften finden.

Grüße Stumbe

PS: wenn man mich fragt würde ich in dem Preisbereich immer die Vendetta nehmen. Hatte früher eine als Allroundrute 3m und 15-50gr, sowie seit einem Jahr die UL-Version für kleine Spinner. Mit allen war/bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Hechtler11 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> petri ich schieb es mal hoch. gibt es was vernümftiges für 50-60€ für gelegentliches zander angeln am rhein. was für wurfgewicht sollte man da nehmen?




Quantum bietet die Power Jig an, die aber sehr, sehr hart ausfällt. Schau mal auf YT vorbei.

Daiwa Crossfire gibt es noch, wobei die Daiwas jetzt nicht unbedingt die schnellsten Blanks besitzen.


Und und und..... es gibt unzählige, günstige Ruten von fast jedem Hersteller.

Wurfgewicht kommt natürlich auch auf deine Köder an. 10 - 13cm Köder mit max. 30gr. Köpfen würd ich dir ne Rute 60gr. Wurfgewicht empfehlen. 

Abu Garcia Vendetta fällt mir jetzt noch, die eigentlich immer ganz gute Kritiken bekommt.


----------



## jigga1986 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Ja das waren jetzt auch die Modelle die ich mit vorstelle
Vendetta,venerate,pro t black,shotgun2. Das mit wurfgewicht ist echt schwierig als Anfänger, hier im Forum gehen ja die Meinungen auf 120g hoch 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stumbe (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Je nachdem wo am Rhein (Strom, Buhnen etc.) du angeln möchtest. Ich persönlich würde so in den Bereich 20-60gr. WG gehen. Kommt halt auch immer auf die Rute an, die fallen teilweise recht unterschiedlich aus. Als grober Richtwert sollte aber oben genannter WG-Bereich passen.


----------



## jigga1986 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Inh denke da an Bühne und stömungskante

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Zum Zanderangeln ist die Vendetta MH 30-60g eigentlich zu duktil. Will sagen, sie schluckt zu viele Informationen, da kann es mit der Bisserkennung schwierig werden. Für den Preis ist die Vendetta aber sicherlich schon eine der besseren Ruten.


----------



## Stumbe (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Das finde ich persönlich an der Vendetta Auswahl etwas schade. Die für mich "klassische" Zanderrute mit 2,70  15-50gr. WG gibt es leider nicht, bzw erst in der 3m Version.


----------



## Hänger06 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

*Shimano Scimitar AX*



mit 2,70-60gr für ca 60€


Wenn du mit 14gr als unterstes WG aus kommst und gerne auch mal mit größeren Ködern und Gewichten angeln möchtest, ich fisch in den Bereich die Kogha Viper Spin in 2,70 4inch + 14gr - 6inch+ 30gr, seit 3 Jahren und mehr als zu frieden damit! zu der Rutenserie gibt es auch einiges im Netz zu lesen.


Gruß.


----------



## jigga1986 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Ich weiß nicht was man von günstigen shimano Ruten halten soll. Ich angle mit einer shimano Joy die geht so 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was man von günstigen shimano Ruten halten soll.


Es gibt gute und weniger gute, ausgeknautscht sind die als Produkte im globalen Preiskampf schon.

Unstrittig immerhin: Die werden sehr viel verkauft, wohl auch sehr vielfach geangelt, und kaum was von Brüchen vermeldet und bekannt, das ist richtig gut.
Andere Günstigprodukte tun meist anders.


----------



## Hänger06 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

*oder die hier auch im forum oft genannte und auch benutzte 
*

*
*

*Sänger Pro-T Black FTA Spin. 
*

*Ich selbst würde zum zandern ehr die Schimano Sicmitar nehmen da sie im Blank straffer ist.Wird oft in Hamburg zum jigen genutzt und geschätzt. 50-60€ für ein guten Blank,Rollenhalter und Ringe sind halt nicht viel...*



Gruß


----------



## ae71 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Hallo falls du die noch findest: Shimano Force Master AX Mort Manie.
Preislich  best of..
Gruß
Toni
*
*


----------



## DeralteSack (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

*:m Sänger Pro-T Black FTA Spin

*ist preislich und technisch passend.

Ansonsten schau dir doch mal die *Konger Stallion Zander* Modelle mal an.


----------



## jigga1986 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Kann jemand Vergleich ziehen
Shimano Sicmitar vs. Quantum Shotgun vol 2

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der DAM Effzett Yagi 2,10 15-53.

Magdeburg, Elbe, Buhnen, Kanal. Für Barsche aber tendentiell zu hart, dafür enorm gute Rückmeldung. Enorm gut.


----------



## Hänger06 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Kann jemand Vergleich ziehen
> Shimano Sicmitar vs. Quantum Shotgun vol 2
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Moin,
ich fisch die Shotgun II 2,70 in 45gr Die Shot hat einen besseren Blank, Ringe und Rollenhalter zum vergleich würde ich die Sicmitar in gleicher länge und mit 60gr Wg hernemen . Die Shot ist sensibler und hat eine bessere Spitzenaktion leider gibt es die II in De scheinbar nicht mehr in 2,70-45gr Die I wird hier im Board gerade angeboten.Wenn der Preis stimmt die Shotgun. 

Gruß


----------



## jigga1986 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Hab mir jetzt fox rage ultron 2 Zander 2,70  15-50g gekauft 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt fox rage ultron 2 Zander 2,70  15-50g gekauft
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Die kostet aber das doppelte, was der TE ausgeben wollte.
Guter Tipp.


----------



## Stumbe (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

War in dem Fall kein Tipp, sondern der TE hat sich diese Rute gekauft.


----------



## jigga1986 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Die kostet aber das doppelte, was der TE ausgeben wollte.
> Guter Tipp.



ich hab keinen tipp abgegeben. ich hab mich nur angeschlossen und suchte eine rute für den rhein in der preisklasse und wollte den leuten mitteilen was draus geworden ist. hab 67€ für eine gebrauchte bezahlt


----------



## Kneuer (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderrute zum jiggen um die 50 Euro*

Ich habe ganz gespannt die Tipps zu den günstigen Zanderruten gelesen, da ein Freund von mir aktuell genau nach so etwas sucht.

Er möchte zur Shimano Vengeance BX Shad 300XH greifen. Für leichtere Gummis will er sich eine Vendetta 902M kaufen. Er würde also mit der schweren Rute Gummis ab 12cm am Kopf ab 14g fischen. Gerne auch mal schwerer, da er im Sommer nach Norwegen fährt und da vom Ufer aus Jiggen will.

Meint ihr, das dürfte passen.

Ich sebst fische für ähnliche Zwecke die Speedmaster 300XH. Könnt ihr da Vergleiche von der AKtion her ziehen?


----------

